# Near Oak Harbor WA



## NolaGSP (Oct 24, 2011)

Looking for trainers near Whidbey Island for training my GSP. Mostly ones that have worked with the breed before. Anyone in the area on here with some advice with whom I should contact?


----------



## Chopper932 (Nov 28, 2011)

Ron Pace at Canyon crest tacoma wa.


----------



## Otus (May 16, 2011)

I've started training my pup with Tim Reiber of "Sentinel Shepherds". It would require a ferry ride to get to him at Port Hadlock but I think it would be worth a phone call. He knows/loves shepherds and may even have other trainer recommendations closer to you.


----------

